# New career



## OB1KnoBE (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm new here and I don't know if this fits here (mods move it if you want) 
Ok... I'm here 'cause I need some recommendations about Medical Transcription. Sounds very interesting. A friend of mine told me about ProfitMTFuture and I like it... Do you people can tell me anything that I should know? 

Thanks!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

welcome to the forum.

Sorry i dont know anything about medical transcriptions so cant help.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure myself either, but hopefully someone knows something about this and will reply soon...


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

seems pretty gay.


----------



## OB1KnoBE (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe this help: wikipedia definition


----------



## bhains_ki_dhum (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe this help: learn English.


----------

